# Yahoo, we won!, we won!



## rkunsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

There is hope for America yet! Republicans took control of the senate, increased seats in the house, and elected more state governors.

I know this is an ultra liberal forum but thankfully the country elected conservatives this time.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with you Larry. I'm celebrating with you. What a refreshing breath of fresh air after reading all the blustering from the forum's left.  YAY !


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There is hope for America yet! Republicans took control of the senate, increased seats in the house, and elected more state governors.
> 
> I know this is an ultra liberal forum but thankfully the country elected conservatives this time.




Congratulations!!!!    NOW I'm sure that the problem of Jobs and infrastructure will be solved!!   AND that Immigration will be addressed in a way that will insure Hispanics will vote GOP in 2016 and forever!!  Womens issues will be addressed and we will be getting equal pay.  There will be an increase in the minimum wage so people have more money to spend!!!   Jobs will no longer be outsourced and will come back to the States!!!  The deficit will disappear and we will have a huge surplus!!!      In fact all the problems in the country will now be fixed!!  HOORAY!!!  They better be... because in 2016.. the GOP has to defend 23 seats in Blue states and those that voted for Obama in 2012..  

So now the GOP has to show us what they have.  They ACTUALLY have to govern.. not obstruct.  They actually have to be FOR something and not just against Obama..  Because... trust me.. if all they do is "Investigate" and Subpoena... and if they waste time with Impeachment hearings..  which won't go anywhere because they would need 2/3 of the vote in the senate.. ie 67 votes.. this two years will be all they have.  SO..  I'm gonna get my popcorn ready and enjoy the show.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

It won't be easy quicksilver. The massive debt will take many, many years to pay off. We won't have Harry Reid blocking everything , not even allowing our elected senators the right to vote, but there is still Obama's veto in play. 

But at least we are on the right track.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> It won't be easy quicksilver. The massive debt will take many, many years to pay off. We won't have Harry Reid blocking everything , not even allowing our elected senators the right to vote, but there is still Obama's veto in play.
> 
> But at least we are on the right track.




Massive debt?  Oh yea, the one that Bush created due to his illegal wars.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, They've finally seen the light.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 5, 2014)

!!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> It won't be easy quicksilver. The massive debt will take many, many years to pay off. We won't have Harry Reid blocking everything , not even allowing our elected senators the right to vote, but there is still Obama's veto in play.
> 
> But at least we are on the right track.




No.... the Voting Public will not think that way!!  They will expect the GOP to do perform miracles in 2 years!!  Oh we are a fickle lot.... and if unhappy with what happens in DC between now and 2016.. they will vote for the other party.  Don't forget.. 23 seats to defend.... and Hillary on the top of the ticket..  Put up or shut up.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Massive debt?  Oh yea, the one that Bush created due to his illegal wars.



Bush has been gone 6 years. How long are you  going to keep blaming him?  It's the liberal idiots who think the government can spend its way out of debt that are the problem.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Bush has been gone 6 years. How long are you  going to keep blaming him?  It's the liberal idiots who think the government can spend its way out of debt that are the problem.



Still a fact that Bush created a massive debt due to him being a war loving cowboy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Bush has been gone 6 years. How long are you  going to keep blaming him?  It's the liberal idiots who think the government can spend its way out of debt that are the problem.



Ok... Show us!!  lol!!!!   How are you planning on beating the democratic filibuster?   Will Senate majority leader McConnell eliminate it?  Hmmmmm  That will be great... great for the Dems when they win in 2016.. Don't think even ole Mitch is stupid enough to do that..  So... You have the filibuster... the Veto... working against the you... But STILL.... the GOP better show us how much better they can govern..  By the way... Do you think that the Republicans who have to defend their seats in blue or purple states  in 2016 will be eager to get all that radical?   It should be interesting


----------



## Shirley (Nov 5, 2014)

In government, as with personal finance, you cannot forever keep spending money you don't have.  China already owns most of this country. I suggest we all learn to speak Chinese.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 5, 2014)

Never a truer word were ever spoken !


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 5, 2014)

[h=1]Hypocrite Republicans Ignored Decades of Debt Until Obama Became President[/h]http://www.politicususa.com/procrastinating-debt-decades-republicans-claim-time-waste.html 

Hypocrite Republicans Ignored Decades of Debt Until Obama Became President 

By: Rmuse 
Jan. 15th, 2013 


The act of replacing a high-priority action with a task of lower priority, or doing something of no importance at all and thus putting off important tasks to a later time is procrastination. The real issue, and problem with procrastinators, is ignoring the urgency of a high-priority task and in America, *Republicans never place a high-priority on spending and the national debt until there is a Democrat in the White House that has been a regular occurrence dating back to the Reagan era. The priority for the last two Democratic presidents has been cleaning up the fiscal mess left by their Republican predecessors,* and invariably, Republicans complicate matters by threatening to shut down the government to confound the Democratic president’s clean-up efforts and punish the people for electing a Democrat in the first place. 

If it were not so serious, it would be comical that *Republicans have the ability to prioritize reducing spending and the nation’s deficit when a Democrat is in the White House, because during Republican administrations, out-of-control spending and rising debt are the lowest priority possible for allegedly fiscally responsible conservatives. *During George W. Bush’s administration, Dick Cheney reminded Americans over the course of eight years that Ronald Reagan said “deficits don’t matter,” and then on January 21, 2009 after Bush left President Obama a $1.2 trillion deficit for fiscal 2009, deficits instantaneously became Republicans highest priority next to cutting safety net spending and reducing the deficit they ran up for two unfunded wars, unfunded tax cuts for the rich, and an unfunded Medicare prescription plan. 

Now, Republicans claim that the nation cannot procrastinate addressing eight years of Republican debt and out-of-control spending any longer, and to force the President to clean up the fiscal mess they left the country faster, are making very serious threats to shut down the government and default on the debt they racked up during the Bush era.*Shutting down the government is a favorite ploy of Republicans during Democratic administrations and it informs more that Republicans are wreaking vengeance on the voters for electing a Democrat than fiscal policy, but that is the price Americans have had to pay for rejecting Republican presidential candidates.* 

snip// 

This Republican Party is not serious about anything that does not ravage Medicare, Social Security, and safety nets while protecting bloated defense spending and corporate entitlements. Their highest priority, by their own admission, is crashing the economy and shutting down the government to punish the American people for re-electing President Obama and show their constituents they are fighting the President. The President gave them a sweet deal to avert the fiscal cliff and they balked the same way they shunned John Boehner’s absurd Plan B, and it is becoming apparent there is nothing whatsoever they will accept that does not include either a credit default and government shutdown, or eviscerating safety nets. *They procrastinated addressing Bush’s out-of-control spending and deficit increases until a Democrat entered the White House at which time they suddenly became serious fiscal conservatives.* 

*It seems there is nothing, and no-one, to rein in recalcitrant Republicans single-minded priority of obstructing President Obama from cleaning up their fiscal mess, or their insane and politically suicidal plan to shut down the government and cause a credit default. What is telling, is that they would rather cause a global economic catastrophe and decimate Americans than work with the President, and there is nothing as dangerous as dying tyrants lashing out at their own people, and whether they are angry they lost the election, or confounded at their inability to rule America, it is the American people who will suffer and sadly, that too is one of their highest priorities.*


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Well... I'm sure the GOP will get it all fixed to EVERYONE's satisfaction!!   We expect great things!!!! :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... I'm sure the GOP will get it all fixed to EVERYONE's satisfaction!!   We expect great things!!!! :yes:




:lofl:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

AND of course... they won't try to take away our Medicare and Social Security!!  :wink:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2014)

If nobody minds me saying so, I think 2 year terms for House reps is much too short but I have heard that because of the boundaries there isn't a lot of turnover of candidates in each district. The same ones tend to keep getting elected. It that actually the case?


----------



## Shirley (Nov 5, 2014)

Lyndon Johnston was president when I registered to vote.  My family was all Democrats. My Daddy was  "Yellow Dog Democrat".  LBJ was promoting his "Great Society" and "War on Poverty." I looked at them and thought, "Man, this shit ain't going to work." I won't go into the demographics of why not. If you are interested, you can Google it and see.  They built huge housing projects for the poor. In almost no time, they were wrecked. A big percent of the money was wasted and stolen.

Bottom line, if you give people something, to them,it's worth what they paid for it . If you give them a chance to work and buy what they want, they will value it and take care of it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 5, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> AND of course... they won't try to take away our Medicare and Social Security!!  :wink:




Republicans NOW have to do something that they really don't have a clue and that is to LEAD.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Republicans NOW have to do something that they really don't have a clue and that is to LEAD.



Well, that's something they are going to have to show us now... isn't it?   It's easy to obstruct and bash..  Now it's game time for them.. AND they will get a taste of their own medicine I'm sure, and the Dems will certainly use the filibuster.. So let them give it a shot...  It's only for 2 years after all.    I'm curious how McConnell is going to control Ted Cruz... that should REALLY be interesting.   Like I said.. get the popcorn. artytime:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Shirley said:


> Lyndon Johnston was president when I registered to vote.  My family was all Democrats. My Daddy was  "Yellow Dog Democrat".  LBJ was promoting his "Great Society" and "War on Poverty." I looked at them and thought, "Man, this shit ain't going to work." I won't go into the demographics of why not. If you are interested, you can Google it and see.  They built huge housing projects for the poor. In almost no time, they were wrecked. A big percent of the money was wasted and stolen.
> 
> Bottom line, if you give people something, to them,it's worth what they paid for it . If you give them a chance to work and buy what they want, they will value it and take care of it.



Your slip is showing.... :watermelon:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't understand that.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 5, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... I'm sure the GOP will get it all fixed to EVERYONE's satisfaction!!   We expect great things!!!! :yes:



Problem is will that guy in the WhiteHouse sign every bill that passes Congress?
Dont think so. We still got another 3 years to wait for a  Republician POTUS.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Problem is will that guy in the WhiteHouse sign every bill that passes Congress?
> Dont think so. *We still got another 3 years to wait for a  Republician POTUS*.



Don't hold your breath, it won't happen.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Problem is will that guy in the WhiteHouse sign every bill that passes Congress?
> Dont think so. We still got another 3 years to wait for a  Republician POTUS.





Now that's REALLY funny!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 5, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> If nobody minds me saying so, I think 2 year terms for House reps is much too short but I have heard that because of the boundaries there isn't a lot of turnover of candidates in each district. The same ones tend to keep getting elected. It that actually the case?



I agree but its the long termer,do nothing and 75 years olds +that we need to get rid of.
It also depends how much $$$$$ the candidates have in their pockets.


----------



## oldman (Nov 5, 2014)

The Republicans will definitely go for tax reform. If we can lower corporate taxes, which the U.S. has the highest in the world, then maybe U.S. companies will come back home, which is every country's worse nightmare that U.S. countries will take their businesses and jobs and go home. This will create a lot of jobs. 

One of the issues that I have with Obama is that he did not use the TARP money for what it was intended. We disagree on that issue. As far as Obamacare, I have no opinion. The uninsured needed some kind of insurance, but I think a lot of them can't afford to buy it.


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2014)

Time for some charts and numbers to show for real just how bad things were in the last 6 years.

Clinton took over with a real high debt left to him by his Democrat group.   Clinton had a Republican Congress that helped him to reduce the debt to about 7 Trillion.   Bush II then took over and with 2 wars he was able to keep the debt from rising so much higher that the amount he recieved from Clinton so by his last two years the debt was a bit higher but not much.   Then in his last two years the Congress was taken over by the Democrats, Pelosi and Reed leading.   The debt then started rising very fast for Bush II's last two years, up to about 10 trillion.   Obama took over and the debt just kept on rising very fast till now we are at the Obama created near 20 trillion.   Debdts are no problem for Obama and he never really had any budets either.   Unfortunate for the people as we will now have to take control of Obama's wild ambitions and pay them down so the US can stay a good investment for the worlds wants and needs.

Obama was taking us up into the WWII debt level.


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> If nobody minds me saying so, I think 2 year terms for House reps is much too short but I have heard that because of the boundaries there isn't a lot of turnover of candidates in each district. The same ones tend to keep getting elected. It that actually the case?



I have been trying to find the answers to your questions.   No luck so far but will include a link to our Constitution describing the Congress duties and who will do them.

My opinion is that the Representatives are the peoples contacts to the government.    They are large in numbers and from various districts assigned to best show representation of all US citizens.   Two years is to keep them current to the local regions wants and needs.   That some keep coming back is likely some appreciation from the local voters for issues properly presented to the government and good decisions.

The Senate is just two from each state and they are elected for 6 years.    I think this was to develop senior persons more aware of the legal things and who will be around to make sure the needs of the Representatives get good care and to make sure ther specific state they represent is also looked after.  

I am sure that somewhere there is a history of what and why in the beginning.    One thing I like to think of is the fact that they US has the oldest, continuous government operating in this world.    Or maybe I need to add in oldest self running democracy or Republic.   Which means to me we are doing quite OK for oursleves.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, I understand all of that, Bobf. Our senators also have a fixed term of 6 years but we have half senate elections every three years. Our house of reps has three year terms but the PM can call an early election if it suits the government. In the event of deadlock, the Governor General  can call for a full double dissolution of parliament at the request of the PM and the whole lot of them have to face the people all at once. There is no veto at executive level; whatever the parliament passes through both houses is automatically signed off by the GG.

It will be interesting to see whether the Congress and the Presidency can work together for the good of the nation. I assume that is what the people want.


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2014)

Warrigal, I forgot to say the Senators are elected every two years for 6 years.   So every two years we vote for one third of them.

I just watched  part of Obama's talk with the press and was pretty disappointed with the part I heard.   It was too much on Obama's own feelings about how good he has done and how he wants to continue to be doing those good things.   One statement he made was he will work with the Congress to get things done as long as they do what he wishes or he will just do what he wants to do.

I don't think his fat ego allows him to hear what the general public has just said.


----------



## Kitties (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been on this forum that long, but I haven't noticed it being all that liberal. Anyway, I'm not overly pleased. But in the end I'm just glad to live in a free country.

Rain in California please.


----------



## 911 (Nov 5, 2014)

BobF----You are going to have to help me. I don't understand charts and graphs, so what i it that I am suppose to recognize?


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2014)

911 said:


> BobF----You are going to have to help me. I don't understand charts and graphs, so what i it that I am suppose to recognize?



It was all in my words and the chart was just for visual impression as well.   The Democrats took us into much greater debt than we needed to be in.   My words below.

*Time for some charts and numbers to show for real just how bad things were in the last 6 years.

Clinton took over with a real high debt left to him by his Democrat  group.   Clinton had a Republican Congress that helped him to reduce the  debt to about 7 Trillion.   Bush II then took over and with 2 wars he  was able to keep the debt from rising so much higher than the amount he received from Clinton so by his last two years the debt was a bit higher  but not much.   Then in his last two years the Congress was taken over  by the Democrats, Pelosi and Reed leading.   The debt then started  rising very fast for Bush II's last two years, up to about 10 trillion.    Obama took over and the debt just kept on rising very fast till now we  are at the Obama created near 20 trillion.   Debdts are no problem for  Obama and he never really had any budets either.   Unfortunate for the  people as we will now have to take control of Obama's wild ambitions and  pay them down so the US can stay a good investment for the worlds wants  and needs.

Obama was taking us up into the WWII debt level. 

The difference between Bush II's high 7 trillions before the Democrats took over and up to 10 trillion and now Obama's on up to 20 trillion is pretty high debt.
*


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Yahoo, we won!, we won!



I'm not sure what "we" won, but the Republicans now have no excuse not to actually do the country's business, for better or for worse.

-edited for syntax.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up with the debt numbers and causes.  Is this the debt we're talking about?  Does this article explain anything in a clear way? http://zfacts.com/p/318.html 



> *The National Debt: Voodoo from Wall Street*
> 
> *Oct 24, 2014.* What if Reagan and the Bushes had balanced their budgets? How much lower would the debt be now? We’ll get to that shortly, but first, how did we get into this mess? This may just be the weirdest political tale you’ve every heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobF (Nov 5, 2014)

I have read this article before and do agree with some of the arguments about debt and paybacks and our government going the wrong way far too often.   Big problem with this particular article is the way they always blame the Republicans for the increased debts.   That is not true as can be seen in the charts, the one I used crossed over with the Democrat or Republican controls.   There you can see that, if you read the Congressional control along the bottom, you see that it was since 1980. controlled by Democrats or both Democrats and Republicans.   While under Democrats full or partial control the debt went up rapidly.   When Clinton came in he debt rise slowed.   When Clintion lost the Congress in his second year to Republican control the started down on a nice curve.   When Bush came on the down curve stopped and slowly started to rise but was trying to rise slower each year till Bush's 7th year when the Democrats took over the Congress.   Since then the debt has just gone up and up and that is not the Republicans fault at all.   

It makes me think that the article you post was not a fair person and definitly not a republican.   It even looks like he is using the same curve that I posted earlier.

Here it is once again to help support what I have just posted above.


----------



## john1948 (Nov 5, 2014)

Lot of BS to me, both parties are liars and thieves


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 6, 2014)

President Obama has refused to work with Republicans for six years. I don't expect him to now. Except now he won't have Harry Reid to block every thing that comes to the senate. Obama will have to veto bills himself to block progress. The best congress will be able to do is block funding for his executive orders.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just the usual midterm shift, nothing to get too excited about...


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just the usual midterm shift, nothing to get too excited about...



True... but I am looking forward to the show..  So many interesting things to watch.  Like for example, How is McConnel going to deal with Boehner and the Teabaggers in the house?  He has already said.. no repeal of Obamacare and NO government shutdowns..  Cruz on the other hand, has told McConnell otherwise.  So how Mitchie will handle aHole Cruz should be interesting... I'll bet money they will waste more time fighting among themselves than they will be legislating. 

  The Senate already passed a bipartisan Immigration bill over 400 days ago, and Boner wouldn't even bring it up in the house.. because the baggers and Cruz had a hissyfit..   SO... I'm thinking that Obama will act on Immigration on his own and DARE the GOP to bring impeachment hearings up.   THAT worked really really well for them in the past..    I say great.. bring it on..  keep them busy impeaching Obama and wasting time.  That's less damage they can do to the rest of us.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just the usual midterm shift, nothing to get too excited about...



Since Obama came on, nothing has been the usual and plenty to get excited about.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> President Obama has refused to work with Republicans for six years. I don't expect him to now. Except now he won't have Harry Reid to block every thing that comes to the senate. Obama will have to veto bills himself to block progress. The best congress will be able to do is block funding for his executive orders.



You've got that backwards.  The repubs refused to work with him, even bragging that they'd block anything he wanted.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> You've got that backwards.  The repubs refused to work with him, even bragging that they'd block anything he wanted.



Republicans did not refuse to work with Obama.   They had written over 300 bills that Reid stopped and held from Senate debate.   This sounds more like the Democrats refused to work with the Republicans.    I don't remember any comments from the Republicans that said they would refuse to work with Obama.    None at all.   Obama has not used the proper ways to run our government and the result has been our extreme debt since he and his cronies decided to forget the Constitution and just do things without debates in Congress.   In his speech yesterday he insisted that is just the way he intends to continue.   He will work with Congress as long as Congress agrees with him, but if not, he will just do things on his own.   Total and public rejection of the US Constitution and the powers being where they should be, *in the Congress*.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 6, 2014)

You are absolutely right BobF.  I really wonder what Obama will do in the next two months before the new senators are in place.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

I think he will do something on immigration.... then ask them for a real bill from the next congress so he can end the executive order.  If they don't offer up a bill.. then they can just deal with what he has done.. or they can start impeachment proceedings, which will just waste time and taxpayer money.     I've got my popcorn and my front row seat.. 
 It's going to be interesting.. lol!

Like we've said... they wanted to be in control.... NOW they are.  Let's see what they can deliver.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think he will do something on immigration.... then ask them for a real bill from the next congress so he can end the executive order.  If they don't offer up a bill.. then they can just deal with what he has done.. or they can start impeachment proceedings, which will just waste time and taxpayer money.     I've got my popcorn and my front row seat..
> It's going to be interesting.. lol!
> 
> Like we've said... they wanted to be in control.... NOW they are.  Let's see what they can deliver.



I can't even say I don't care because I don't live there any more.  But I'm getting SS from there.  And my entire family lives there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I can't even say I don't care because I don't live there any more.  But I'm getting SS from there.  And my entire family lives there.



I don't imagine they will do much to those already collecting SS.... CAN you imagine if they took away the  old white folks money now!?  That's the bulk of their base!    The ones that are going to get screwed are the ones in their 40's now.  They will have their retirement ages raised and their benefits cut drastically, because they will be privatized, and Wall Street can skim some off the top!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't imagine they will do much to those already collecting SS.... CAN you imagine if they took away the  old white folks money now!?  That's the bulk of their base!    The ones that are going to get screwed are the ones in their 40's now.  They will have their retirement ages raised and their benefits cut drastically.



My brother is 58 and he's worried that there won't be any SS for him.  He does say he has no idea if he'll ever get to retire.  The baby brother says he'll retire at 67 but that's because he really loves his career.

The UK is doing the same thing with raising retirement age.  Over here men always got their state pension at 65, and women at 60.  Sounds very unfair to me.  But now they are equalizing it.  I got mine a couple of weeks before I turned 62, but my friend who is 9 months younger than me won't get hers until she is 63 1/2.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the Ryan budget affects those under 55... but not sure.. Fortunately so long as Obama is in office that will be vetoed PDQ


----------



## kcvet (Nov 6, 2014)

he's right.

Reid staffer: its Obama's fault

Let the circular firing squad begin. In a report by the_Washington Post_*David Krone, chief of staff of dethroned Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV), tossed the Democrats’ brutal midterm odds at the feet of President Barack Obama, arguing the White House undercut Senate fundraising efforts while saddling candidates with his unpopularity.

story*


----------



## kcvet (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

It goes back even farther than Bush..


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

Some rather sad comments on this forum.   Sad that some just do not seem to understand how poorly our current local, state, and federal governments have been recent years.    Here is a map showing just how far the disgust with the far left idea had gone and all the states that turned to support other than the far left thinkers.

Just about all the US went away from the far left thinking bunch.

http://www.politico.com/2014-election/results/map/house/#.VFuvyMmKWJk


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> You've got that backwards.  The repubs refused to work with him, even bragging that they'd block anything he wanted.



Precisely! Funny how some people can't recall that detail when criticizing the President.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris in Colorado said:


> Precisely! Funny how some people can't recall that detail when criticizing the President.



Such a joke this post is.   How about the over 300 items the Republicans wrote and sent to the Senate to get left on the table by Reid?    Likely many items that Obama just made fact by decree.   Most things wanting to be done by the US citizens are sent through the Congress and voted on and then the President agrees and signs or rejects.   Currently, Obama has not put anything through the entire Congress.    He just dictates and acts like a dictator and run our debt way beyond our ability to pay it down and stay in business as he seems to think we should.   I think that the entire country has just shown how tired they are of all the far left nonsense that is going on.   Almost the entire country has demonstrated that in this last election.   Look to the chart I posted above a few posts.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris in Colorado said:


> Precisely! Funny how some people can't recall that detail when criticizing the President.



+1.

The Right-wing propaganda mill that spews the hate & dis_information via trillions of emails and talking head broadcasts do a great job of presenting the* alternate universe*.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2014)

We all have to take a deep breath, and realize the gridlock and division is us!


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not interested in arguing politics BobF, time will tell us all we need to know and who's right or wrong. (as if our views matter)


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> My brother is 58 and he's worried that there won't be any SS for him.  He does say he has no idea if he'll ever get to retire.  The baby brother says he'll retire at 67 but that's because he really loves his career.
> 
> The UK is doing the same thing with raising retirement age.  Over here men always got their state pension at 65, and women at 60.  Sounds very unfair to me.  But now they are equalizing it.  I got mine a couple of weeks before I turned 62, but my friend who is 9 months younger than me won't get hers until she is 63 1/2.



That has already happened in Australia and this government want to push retirement age out to 70. It's already on it's way to 67. Apparently old people are 'leaners' not 'lifters'. 

We have a scheme now where if older workers continue working past eligibility for the aged pension, they can get a small bonus when they do pull the plug but the age of retirement keeps going up.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris in Colorado said:


> I'm not interested in arguing politics BobF, time will tell us all we need to know and who's right or wrong. (as if our views matter)



That's one thing in politics time doesn't do. It only portrays who right to those who voted FOR that particular party.
I read that only about 40% of the voters turned out in this half term election. Does this show the other 60%
Don't give a DAMN!!!


----------



## Shirley (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> You've got that backwards.  The repubs refused to work with him, even bragging that they'd block anything he wanted.



It's no secret that the GOP has planned and succeeded in obstructing anything that President Obama has wanted to accomplish since before he first took office.  That would be okay if the republicans did something productive for the US, instead of just whining about the other party.  I haven't seen any ideas or actions for solutions to the problems in this country from the GOP.  Hoping things will change with these midterm election results, but I wouldn't bet on it. 

People need to stop listening or watching just one news station, and believing everything they hear as fact.  I hear the same talking points, same audio clips, over and over and over...like they're preaching to their own choir.  Unfortunately, to the detriment of Obama, his base has been very lax in getting out any positive information about the accomplishments of the President, and have let the GOP dominate the media with their rants.

I listen to both Fox news and MSNBC, to get both sides of the story.  All of my radios stations on AM have been taken over by conservative talk show hosts, the one progressive station was eliminated by the powers that be.  I get an earful of the repetitive rants, false statements, and out of context audio clips they use to sell their points.  They saturate each other with that trash on a daily basis, until they all believe and worship.  Some of the callers make outrageous statements and negative comments about our President and the democratic party.  There's no maturity or reasonable conversation anymore, in government or in media.

I'm an Independent, and vote on either side depending on the issue and the person involved.  IMO, I think if Americans are smart, they will continue to vote in such a way not to give either party absolute power and control in government.

The really sad thing is, that the American middle class citizen is no longer needed in the workplace, and their wages do not keep up with all the costs and expenses of living in today's world.  Government decisions have been more to the benefit of corporate America, and its interests, instead of the American people.  

I thought these government parties were supposed to do what is best for this country and its citizens, I haven't been seeing that at all for decades now.  Aren't they supposed to be working for us?  Priorities have definitely changed.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

In the US if so much of the SS money that has been put in by the workers and employers had not been taken from the fund, I would think we would have money for sometime ahead and could help the future by changing what our SS is expected to do for the long living survivors.   This is not a welfare program like in some countries.   It is just one way to force the workers to develop a small supplimental savings for when they do leave the workforce.   It is not, and never has been described, as a living fund for anyone.  We should all know that and develop additional savings, investments, what ever, that will be around after we leave the work force.   I don't believe enough is being said about personal savings for after we no longer are working.   When I was a young person there was a lot about saving for your retirement years, about 10% minimum of each weeks earnings set aside for future needs.   I did some of that and it is now helping.   I also tried to work for folks that allowed us to consider a lifetime with them and I would have a built in retirement plan after 25 or so years.   It is mostly these side efforts that made it possible for me to have bought a house I could afford and to have some money built for retirement.   I have no problem with getting some extra money from the savings forced on us through our Social Security plan the government had provided for us.   It has never been talked of as a elder lifetime living for anyone, and todays workers should be made aware of that over and over.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's no secret that the GOP has planned and succeeded in obstructing anything that President Obama has wanted to accomplish since before he first took office.  That would be okay if the republicans did something productive for the US, instead of just whining about the other party.  I haven't seen any ideas or actions for solutions to the problems in this country from the GOP.  Hoping things will change with these midterm election results, but I wouldn't bet on it.



One reason why you never heard much about the US doing anything for Obama was that Reid, head of Democratic part of Congress, would not let anything the Republican Representative wanted to be debated and either applied or rejected.   Over 300 packages were sent from the Representatives to the Senate were just piled onto Reids desk and never allowed to proceed.    That was not a Republican problem, but instead a Democrat problem.


----------



## Chris in Colorado (Nov 6, 2014)

GDAD said:


> Does this show the other 60% Don't give a DAMN!!!



Yes.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2014)

Reading all this, and with all of our current political woes, I'm resolving next time we have a vote for a republic, I'm saying NO to anything like your presidential model. 

IMNSHO a majority in both houses of Congress should allow legislation to be passed without any hassle. What the people voted for, they should get, but the 40% turn out at the polls does give me pause. 50% of 40% is only 20% (or 1 in 5) so the right to have legislation passed is rather weak when this is taken into consideration.

Still, it is what it is. No good whinging after the event if the result is not to everyone's liking.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Nov 6, 2014)

> "Yahoo, we won!, we won!
> Yahoo, we won!, we won!
> There is hope for America yet! Republicans took control of the senate, increased seats in the house, and elected more state governors.
> I know this is an ultra liberal forum but thankfully the country elected conservatives this time.
> ...


....................................................................................................................................................

YES. the party that shut down the United States Government a couple of years ago , is in control
scary.... VERY, SCARY !!!!!


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Reading all this, and with all of our current political woes, I'm resolving next time we have a vote for a republic, I'm saying NO to anything like your presidential model.
> 
> IMNSHO a majority in both houses of Congress should allow legislation to be passed without any hassle. What the people voted for, they should get, but the 40% turn out at the polls does give me pause. 50% of 40% is only 20% (or 1 in 5) so the right to have legislation passed is rather weak when this is taken into consideration.
> 
> Still, it is what it is. No good whinging after the event if the result is not to everyone's liking.



I would think a Republic would give you folks a better representation than you have now.   But your concerns about the President are real and should not be allowed in the US either.   Years back the President was really wanting to do things but could not because of the limited areas of power.    Now a lot of those limits have been lowered or removed.   So Obama has had the ability to apply his arrogance and just plain do what he wants to do.   I hope that once Obama is gone the Congress will be able to reinsert lots of those restrictions on the President and get the US back to being a true Republic once again.   There should be no person or business areas in our government that can just do as they want.   We need to get back to the basics once again and have the Congress debating ideas and the President helping to release and enforce Congressional approved ideas and the Justice should be more involved with holding all to the ideas of our Constitution.

Also make sure there are no items connected to parties, as ours once were.    Now the parties have pretty much engineered themselves into positions of power.   They now dictate to the elected ones that  once were elected to represent the people of their district, not any party is needed to represent their district.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That has already happened in Australia and this government want to push retirement age out to 70. It's already on it's way to 67. Apparently old people are 'leaners' not 'lifters'.
> 
> We have a scheme now where if older workers continue working past eligibility for the aged pension, they can get a small bonus when they do pull the plug but the age of retirement keeps going up.



My SIL in Oz said her husband will have to work longer than expected. He's 58.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 7, 2014)

Elyzabeth said:


> ....................................................................................................................................................
> 
> YES. the party that shut down the United States Government a couple of years ago , is in control
> scary.... VERY, SCARY !!!!!


 
It was the democrats that shut down the government. Obama has refused to compromise with republicans since day one, and Harry Reid won't even let the senate vote on bills from the house even though his party has the majority. 

I don't really expect things to get better since Obama can still stop anything from getting done with a veto, but I'm hopeful the republicans can at least pull in the reins on the democrats spending spree.


----------



## Rainee (Nov 7, 2014)

Like Warrigal says here the pension age will stay at 67 as no way will it be increased to 70 as 67 was the limit set by 
previous Labor Govt.. I don`t see why its a problem really as ever since I started working it was always 60 for women and 65 for men.. so going to 67 is not any problem at all .. things will stay the same as before any way as our senate won`t pass any thing in the budget it thinks will cause hardship. so life goes on.. I wonder over in USA will Obama stay ? or will he leave? do you think he wants out ? he posted something in our papers today which he was supposed to have said .. "Will it make you happy if I leave? " would he have said that ? or do you think he will stay the full term.. even though it might cause some problems for him... ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Reading all this, and with all of our current political woes, I'm resolving next time we have a vote for a republic, I'm saying NO to anything like your presidential model.
> 
> IMNSHO a majority in both houses of Congress should allow legislation to be passed without any hassle. What the people voted for, they should get, but the 40% turn out at the polls does give me pause. 50% of 40% is only 20% (or 1 in 5) so the right to have legislation passed is rather weak when this is taken into consideration.
> 
> Still, it is what it is. No good whinging after the event if the result is not to everyone's liking.



My BIL who is Scottish and has spent nearly his entire adult life in Australia was very upset when Australians voted to stay in the commonwealth and keep the monarchy.  

Will there be another vote?  And would the government be like Ireland's with a PM and president (with little power)?


----------



## BobF (Nov 7, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Like Warrigal says here the pension age will stay at 67 as no way will it be increased to 70 as 67 was the limit set by
> previous Labor Govt.. I don`t see why its a problem really as ever since I started working it was always 60 for women and 65 for men.. so going to 67 is not any problem at all .. things will stay the same as before any way as our senate won`t pass any thing in the budget it thinks will cause hardship. so life goes on.. I wonder over in USA will Obama stay ? or will he leave? do you think he wants out ? he posted something in our papers today which he was supposed to have said .. "Will it make you happy if I leave? " would he have said that ? or do you think he will stay the full term.. even though it might cause some problems for him... ?



Why should Obama leave?    There has been no vote on his services, it was all about the Congress.   If Obama would just back down to what our Constitution says about who is the final boss, the Congress, there would be no problems at all.   Unfortunately he so far is still speaking as if his inflated ego is more important that our Congress.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 7, 2014)

GDAD said:


> That's one thing in politics time doesn't do. It only portrays who right to those who voted FOR that particular party.
> I read that only about 40% of the voters turned out in this half term election. Does this show the other 60%
> Don't give a DAMN!!!


  Me think the other 60% didnt even know there was an election.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Me think the other 60% didnt even know there was an election.



It will be much different in 2016.  Midterms are always low turnout... Seem like only the hard base turns out or even pays attention.  That and coupled with the fact the Dems had to defend seats in Red States.    The tables will be turned in 2016 and put on steroids.. with Reps having to defend seats in blue and purple states.  24 seats to be exact.  THAT and the fact that it's a Presidential election will make a huge difference.   Til then?  The filibuster and the veto will be our saving grace.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

Empire State Building in New York City shines red as the Republican Party takes control of Congress.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

House Election Results See interactive map here

link


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

just because they won entitles them to no special privileges


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> Empire State Building in New York City shines red as the Republican Party takes control of Congress.



Hope they're stocking up on lots of BLUE light bulbs for 2016!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> just because they won entitles them to no special privileges



Absolutely... and they will have to produce despite filibusters and vetos!  Or the voters will wonder why they are so ineffectual..


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Absolutely... and they will have to produce despite filibusters and vetos!  Or the voters will wonder why they are so ineffectual..



and if the dems filibusters and veto bills that create jobs what will the voters think and do then ???


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> and if the dems filibusters and veto bills that create jobs what will the voters think and do then ???



None of the bills the House has come up with YET is a job bill...  The Keystone pipeline?  Hah!!  2000 temporary jobs and less than 50 permanent jobs..  Tax cuts for Corporations?  yeah... we've seen how well that works..    If they come up with a REAL jobs bill, like an infrastructure bill.. it won't be filibustered or vetoed.. So let's see them come up with something that will ACTUALLY create good jobs.. not just minimum wage or temporary ones.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> None of the bills the House has come up with YET is a job bill...  The Keystone pipeline?  Hah!!  2000 temporary jobs and less than 50 permanent jobs..  Tax cuts for Corporations?  yeah... we've seen how well that works..    If they come up with a REAL jobs bill, like an infrastructure bill.. it won't be filibustered or vetoed.. So let's see them come up with something that will ACTUALLY create good jobs.. not just minimum wage or temporary ones.



the job bills are still sittin' on Reids desk. everyone of em marked DOA. why???


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2014)

Why are you challenging them?  As long as they're in; you should be wishing them good luck.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 7, 2014)

Ameriscot said:
			
		

> My BIL who is Scottish and has spent nearly his entire adult life in Australia was very upset when Australians voted to stay in the commonwealth and keep the monarchy.
> 
> Will there be another vote?  And would the government be like Ireland's with a PM and president (with little power)?


I wanted to vote YES to a republic last time but the wording of the referendum turned me off. The people would have had no say in choosing the president at all and I, like many other republic favouring Australians, was suspicious of the motive. It was a minimalist model which basically just changed the title of Governor General to President, without clarifying the powers of the Executive.

I would actually prefer something like the Irish model. I remember Mary Robinson very well and would like a non partisan president who could embody the spirit of the nation for a time. 

What I don't want is a political  hack being rewarded for services to the party nor someone chosen because they were a popular captain of the Australian XI team. I'd like some say in the matter with a choice from a number of worthy candidates.

What we needed last time was a plebiscite that just asked "Do you favour the establishment of an Australian republic?" and if the answer was a majority YES in a majority of states we could then have set up a commission to look at different models to put before the people prior to making the necessary changes to the constitution. However, our PM of the day was a royalist and IMO he set things up to fail.

I don't think I will see it changed in my lifetime and in many ways it doesn't make a lot of difference. Australia is a sovereign nation now but the symbolic tie to Britain via the monarchy is very anachronistic. I have nothing against Britain and the Royal Family at all. I quite like both but if the death of Diana taught me anything, it is that the Royal Family belongs to the British people, and vice versa. We are but distant onlookers to that relationship.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> the job bills are still sittin' on Reids desk. everyone of em marked DOA. why???



Because they aren't JOBS bills... they are givaways to the rich...and unfair trade bills.   as usual..  Let them come up with something that is going to help the poor and middle class... and I'm sure the Dems will let it pass.. If not.. then just more gridlock.

Here's the list of completely unacceptable crap that's come out of the House so far.

http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/gops-claim-house-passed-30-jobs-bills-bogus


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Because they aren't JOBS bills... they are givaways to the rich...and unfair trade bills.   as usual..  Let them come up with something that is going to help the poor and middle class... and I'm sure the Dems will let it pass.. If not.. then just more gridlock.
> 
> Here's the list of completely unacceptable crap that's come out of the House so far.
> 
> http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/gops-claim-house-passed-30-jobs-bills-bogus



call us when your space ship lands

*Top 10 Bipartisan Jobs Bills Blocked by Senate Democrats*


link


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There is hope for America yet! Republicans took control of the senate, increased seats in the house, and elected more state governors.
> 
> I know this is an ultra liberal forum but thankfully the country elected conservatives this time.



I'm pleased, I lean more toward conservatives.  I hope people can be good sports if they are more liberal.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I wanted to vote YES to a republic last time but the wording of the referendum turned me off. The people would have had no say in choosing the president at all and I, like many other republic favouring Australians, was suspicious of the motive. It was a minimalist model which basically just changed the title of Governor General to President, without clarifying the powers of the Executive.
> 
> I would actually prefer something like the Irish model. I remember Mary Robinson very well and would like a non partisan president who could embody the spirit of the nation for a time.
> 
> ...



My Aussie sis in law is always complaining about your current PM.  

I'm not a royalist at all.  Brits are just reluctant to let go of tradition.  But a tradition based on accident of birth does not belong in 21st century.  I delayed getting UK citizenship 4 years past when I was eligible because I did not want to pledge allegiance to the queen and her heirs.  My dh has never let me hear the end of it.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> None of the bills the House has come up with YET is a job bill...  The Keystone pipeline?  Hah!!  2000 temporary jobs and less than 50 permanent jobs..  Tax cuts for Corporations?  yeah... we've seen how well that works..    If they come up with a REAL jobs bill, like an infrastructure bill.. it won't be filibustered or vetoed.. So let's see them come up with something that will ACTUALLY create good jobs.. not just minimum wage or temporary ones.




2000 temp jobs gracie?? try from 600,000 to 3.5 million jobs 

link


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm pleased, I lean more toward conservatives.  I hope people can be good sports if they are more liberal.




I think the Republicans poisoned that well over the last 6 years.  They can probably expect liberals to be about as good of sports as they have been since Obama was elected.   It's not any less than they deserve.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 7, 2014)

“Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”


― Mark Twain


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> 2000 temp jobs gracie?? try from 600,000 to 3.5 million jobs
> 
> link



Hahahah  George....You have been sold a bill of goods friend.  Open your eyes.  the GOP wants the pipeline for BIG OIL PROFITS!!   They couldn't care less about jobs or the damage it will do to the environment.  So YES... only 35 permanent jobs... I ask again.. is it worth it? 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/energys...how-many-jobs-will-be-created-by-keystone-xl/

In January of 2010, Trans-Canada CEO Russell Girling claimed that the project would produce 13,000 construction jobs.  In April of 2011 the number grew to 20,000, which the Canadian Ambassador reiterated in August 2011.  In January 2012 the number was revised back down to 13,000 and this past April the company revised that number even lower, to 9,000 construction jobs.  Meanwhile, both the federal government and the Global Labor Institute at Cornell University’s College of Industrial and Labor Relations examined TransCanada’s application and made their own job creation estimates, at 6,000-6,500 and 2,500-4,500 respectively.  A State Department study projects only 35 permanent jobs in pipeline maintenance and inspection. Although it seems likely that the Keystone XL Pipeline’s application will eventually be approved by the Obama Administration, firmer numbers will not be available until the project gets underway.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think the Republicans poisoned that well over the last 6 years.  They can probably expect liberals to be about as good of sports as they have been since Obama was elected.   It's not any less than they deserve.



First of all, all republicans aren't bad people, second of all, if someone else makes an ass out of themselves you're telling me you want to be like them?  People that act like asses only make themselves look bad, not other people.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> First of all, all republicans aren't bad people, second of all, if someone else makes an ass out of themselves you're telling me you want to be like them?  People that act like asses only make themselves look bad, not other people.



The last 6 years have done nothing to prove to me that they aren't..  Until they start acting differently... I'll stick to my assessment.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> The last 6 years have done nothing to prove to me that they aren't..  Until they start acting differently... I'll stick to my assessment.



So it's all about "they".  Well good luck with your assessment.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> So it's all about "they".  Well good luck with your assessment.



Thank you... I'm fine with it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

Shirley said:


> “Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”
> 
> 
> ― Mark Twain



Thanks Shirley, this was a good reminder.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 7, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Hahahah  George.... you've either been smoking some good stuff.. or you are plugged into FOX by your umbilicus..  You have been sold a bill of goods friend.  Open your eyes.  the GOP wants the pipeline for BIG OIL PROFITS!!   They couldn't care less about jobs or the damage it will do to the environment.  So YES... only 35 permanent jobs... I ask again.. is it worth it?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/energys...how-many-jobs-will-be-created-by-keystone-xl/
> 
> In January of 2010, Trans-Canada CEO Russell Girling claimed that the project would produce 13,000 construction jobs.  In April of 2011 the number grew to 20,000, which the Canadian Ambassador reiterated in August 2011.  In January 2012 the number was revised back down to 13,000 and this past April the company revised that number even lower, to 9,000 construction jobs.  Meanwhile, both the federal government and the Global Labor Institute at Cornell University’s College of Industrial and Labor Relations examined TransCanada’s application and made their own job creation estimates, at 6,000-6,500 and 2,500-4,500 respectively.  A State Department study projects only 35 permanent jobs in pipeline maintenance and inspection. Although it seems likely that the Keystone XL Pipeline’s application will eventually be approved by the Obama Administration, firmer numbers will not be available until the project gets underway.



you do have a point. dems hate oil and veterans. im talking build your talking maintain

how many years for  6,000-6,500 to build this ??? 








I don't smoke. that's your thing


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh yes... we HATE veterans...  That's why we cut funding for veterans  benefits...  OH WAIT!!!!   That was the Republicans...  but they really don't want anyone to have health benefits..  Or jobs that pay more then $7.00 an hour..  

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/27/us-usa-veterans-congress-idUSBREA1Q26O20140227


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh yes... we HATE veterans...  That's why we cut funding for veterans health benefits...  OH WAIT!!!!   That was the Republicans...  but they really don't want anyone to have health benefits..  lol!!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/27/us-usa-veterans-congress-idUSBREA1Q26O20140227



Reuters?? LMFAO !!!   and the VA scam ???


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> Reuters?? LMFAO !!!



What?  You only listen to Faux News I guess.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 7, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> What?  You only listen to Faux News I guess.



What? You only listen to terrorists News I guess.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> What? You only listen to terrorists News I guess.



No, I listen to actual news broadcasts, not right wing opinion only like Faux.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 7, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think the Republicans poisoned that well over the last 6 years.  They can probably expect liberals to be about as good of sports as they have been since Obama was elected.   It's not any less than they deserve.


This is the situation over here. For the past six years of Labor government the Coalition Parties behaved as if they had been unjustly usurped from their rightful position of power and were relentless in creating chaos while blaming the government for the mess they were engineering. Even so, a lot of good legislation did get through with the aid of minor parties and independents. Now that the Coalition are back in power, two things are evident. They are intent on dismantling the achievements of their predecessors and they expect them to simply lie down and let it happen. *Now* they want a bipartisan approach to everything and everyone must get on board *Team Australia*.


This time they are having difficulties with the Senate. All they need is 4 members of the cross bench to support their bills but this is as easy as herding cats most of the time. The complaint is that the Labor opposition is opposing their legislation. Hello? When they were in opposition that is what they said their role was - oppose everything.

Just how silly do they think Joe Blow Public is? We do notice what goes on between elections. We don't have the memory of goldfish, and even if we did, it's all available with a few clicks on the interwebs.

Because I am less than a saint, I'm actually enjoying their discomfort. What goes around comes around with a bit of luck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> This is the situation over here. For the past six years of Labor government the Coalition Parties behaved as if they had been unjustly usurped from their rightful position of power and were relentless in creating chaos while blaming the government for the mess they were engineering. Even so, a lot of good legislation did get through with the aid of minor parties and independents. Now that the Coalition are back in power, two things are evident. They are intent on dismantling the achievements of their predecessors and they expect them to simply lie down and let it happen. *Now* they want a bipartisan approach to everything and everyone must get on board *Team Australia*.
> 
> 
> This time they are having difficulties with the Senate. All they need is 4 members of the cross bench to support their bills but this is as easy as herding cats most of the time. The complaint is that the Labor opposition is opposing their legislation. Hello? When they were in opposition that is what they said their role was - oppose everything.
> ...



Sounds almost like a mirror image of what is happening here.  Only I have no illusions of any bipartisanship.  It took the GOP about 20 minutes after saying they wanted to "work together" to threaten to push through the pipeline and repeal Obama care..  The tables have turned now.  They are going to have to try to get something done.. and the Dems can block it...  as you say, what goes around comes around.  I'll enjoy watching.


----------



## BobF (Nov 7, 2014)

This particular thread is full of distortions and outright lies.   Obama has done nothing with the Congress and the Senate has not allowed the Representatives efforts to happen.   Reid has over 300 bills written over the recent years that he will not allow to go to debate or votes.   For some reason this hold up by the Democrat Congress is being blamed on the Republican party.   Nothing but a pure outright lie by some on this forum.   While Obama and Democrats sluffed off, spent trillions of dollars on unshown projects putting the US into a very deep debt of near 20 trillion which is a lot of waste since taking over the spending during Bush's last two years a and the debt then was only mid 7 trillion dollars.   We do see this trash talk far too often.   Time for some honesty for a change.   Maybe the honesty will start this coming January 2015.   Though Obama has already said he will spend on his own if the new Congress will not let him spend.   Obama is sounding more and more like nothing but a spoiled child.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I think the Republicans poisoned that well over the last 6 years.  They can probably expect liberals to be about as good of sports as they have been since Obama was elected.   It's not any less than they deserve.



Agreed!


----------



## BobF (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html

*Section. 7.* All Bills for raising Revenue shall originate in  the House of Representatives; but the Senate may propose or concur with  Amendments as on other Bills.

 Every Bill which shall have passed the House of  Representatives and the Senate, shall, before it become a Law, be  presented to the President of the United States; If he approve he shall  sign it, but if not he shall return it, with his Objections to that  House in which it shall have originated, who shall enter the Objections  at large on their Journal, and proceed to reconsider it. If after such  Reconsideration two thirds of that House shall agree to pass the Bill,  it shall be sent, together with the Objections, to the other House, by  which it shall likewise be reconsidered, and if approved by two thirds  of that House, it shall become a Law. But in all such Cases the Votes of  both Houses shall be determined by yeas and Nays, and the Names of the  Persons voting for and against the Bill shall be entered on the Journal  of each House respectively. If any Bill shall not be returned by the  President within ten Days (Sundays excepted) after it shall have been  presented to him, the Same shall be a Law, in like Manner as if he had  signed it, unless the Congress by their Adjournment prevent its Return,  in which Case it shall not be a Law.

 Every Order, Resolution, or Vote to which the  Concurrence of the Senate and House of Representatives may be necessary  (except on a question of Adjournment) shall be presented to the  President of the United States; and before the Same shall take Effect,  shall be approved by him, or being disapproved by him, shall be repassed  by two thirds of the Senate and House of Representatives, according to  the Rules and Limitations prescribed in the Case of a Bill.
..................................

From the USA constitution the House of Representatives has the responsibility to borrow money and lots of other things.   No way for the President to legally cause so much debt as our current government has been and continues to do.   If the US is to stay as well as we have over 200 years now, we must get back to operating under our Constitutions rules and ways.   The recent years of near criminal ways of doing things must be controlled and stopped if possible.   Or we may end up like some other countries have and have nothing to offer the people and become beggars to the rest of the world for money and protections.   Back to the Constitution or we all lose and our nation will be gone.

Something to be aware of is that in neither the House or Senate are all of one party.   So votes will be mixed as to any party blame.   If enough Democrats vote with the Republicans then that is the way the vote will point.   We have seen that happen in the past where a split vote, Republicans and Democrats, can kill or make a bill pass.   So there is really no way to use guilty party.   It is necessary to actually point to the person committing such powers as Reid has done and not allowing the Senate to work as they should and not trying to get Obama to pull back and operate under the Constitutions guide lines.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 8, 2014)

We don't care Bob..........


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> No, I listen to actual news broadcasts, not right wing opinion only like Faux.




They are all the same,the name of the game is ratings nothing else.


----------



## BobF (Nov 8, 2014)

Twixie said:


> We don't care Bob..........



I am sure that is true for some folks in the US.   But a lot fewer than in the past by the vote results.   Here is a comment the Communist Party published shortly after he was elected.   I don't think they have changed their mind yet.   Obama has done little to end these opinions.   But the public will in time return the government to the people once again.   It has been so long the link may not work properly but if really serious maybe you can bring up the original vote.   Sorry you don't care.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=99104


WND Exclusive OBAMA WATCH CENTRAL
Obama: Top Red's dream come true
Communist Party official shares White House's ambitious agenda
Posted: May 24, 2009
7:54 pm Eastern


By Aaron Klein
© 2009 WorldNetDaily


Sam Webb


With Obama as president, health care and the economy can be "reformed," U.S. troops can be evacuated from the Middle East, a second stimulus bill can be passed, the criminal justice system can be overhauled and union rights can be expanded – in other words, it's a Christmas list come true – declared the leader of the Communist Party USA.


"All these – and many other things – are within our reach now!" exclaimed Sam Webb in a New York banquet speech for the People's Weekly World, the official newspaper of the Communist Party USA.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

These back and forth arguments, repeated talking points, and division between parties is disturbing, especially when it happens in government.  I see a lot of my way or the highway, all or nothing at all attitudes.  IMO, we're all better off with the purple lights, not red or blue...that way neither party gets too much control over our country and our lives.


----------



## BobF (Nov 8, 2014)

I certainly agree with your comments and that means I am happy with this latest election as some very one sided politician have been removed or impeded from action in our Congress.   Nobody really likes our government fully tied up in Red or Blue alone.   A certain person still insists that he will govern his way and does not have to follow the guidelines of the Congress.   I hope that changes soon, we still have two more years with his leadership to get things working properly as it should and as you wish in your post.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know a lot about US politics as it differs from our in the UK. However it seemed at the time, that when Obama was sworn in, the whole country [well not the Republicans] loved him to bits.It's all gone sour for him though hasn't it?What are your thoughts on his administration, and what could he have done differently?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

oakapple said:


> I don't know a lot about US politics as it differs from our in the UK. However it seemed at the time, that when Obama was sworn in, the whole country [well not the Republicans] loved him to bits.It's all gone sour for him though hasn't it?What are your thoughts on his administration, and what could he have done differently?



Obama is still loved...by liberals... but liberals are not all the same.. There is the left.. and the far left.  People on the far left.. known as Progressives, became disenchanted with Obama, because they felt he has capitulated and over compromised with Republicans.  They were very disappointed he didn't drive a harder bargain with the Right to get single payer or National Healthcare instead of the private market plan of Obamacare.   As for the Right.. they were NEVER going to like him and the hatred they have for this man is beyond anything imaginable.. This is fueled by a robust Right Wing noise machine that fills the airwaves day and night... Fox news... as well as a multitude of talking heads spreading conspiracy theories and falsehoods..   That's all you hear when you turn on the radio.  Is it a wonder?    We like to call it  Obama Derangement Syndrome... it's a real disorder.. But on the other hand... the left suffered from Bush Derangement syndrome too.. We are a VERY divided country and I'm not sure at all what can fix that.  Perhaps nothing. 

I personally would have liked to see him show more of a backbone toward the Right, but I love the fact that he is a level headed, deliberative leader.. They don't call him  "No Drama Obama" for nothing..   He would never play the wild cowboy running off half cocked into conflict after conflict.  I trust him.. I know he has thought things through.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> These back and forth arguments, repeated talking points, and division between parties is disturbing, especially when it happens in government.  I see a lot of my way or the highway, all or nothing at all attitudes.  IMO, we're all better off with the purple lights, not red or blue...that way neither party gets too much control over our country and our lives.
> 
> View attachment 10943



Amen Seabreeze, and well said!!


----------



## BobF (Nov 8, 2014)

I personally think Obama and his family are plenty fine.   But the way he got into government and suddenly pushed Hillary out of the way, was poor taste.   But his big money man is also poor taste for me and many others.   George Sorros is one who believes in controlling money and little concern how he gets it.  Folks from England should remember him well as he manipulated silver till England had problems.   England had to make some changes, Sorros got very wealthy for his effort.   So to me Obama is running with the wrong kind of crowd.   Additionally for many, if not most, in the US is the fact that Obama is not working to the guidelines of the Constitution.   He does not use the powers of the Congress to try to control our expenses into our budgets, which he has never made.   As a President of the US, he is acting more like nothing but a spoiled child, not one to do the job right, not one to be trusted.   I hope he does come down to reality soon and realize he is not a king or such, he is and elected representative of the US people, nothing more than that.   If he were to follow the Constitution he would need to follow this prescription, not just blow away the nations wealth randomly as he has done.    Nearly 10 trillion dollars more than when he came on.   Many will be glad when he is gone and our budgets get created and somehow we get our debts back down to prior to the rise of the lefties in the 1970's.   Certainly we can love each other without needing to put this country into some real financial problems.

http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html

Article. I.
*Section. 7.

* All Bills for raising Revenue shall originate in  the House of Representatives; but the Senate may propose or concur with  Amendments as on other Bills.


 Every Bill which shall have passed the House of  Representatives and the Senate, shall, before it become a Law, be  presented to the President of the United States; If he approve he shall  sign it, but if not he shall return it, with his Objections to that  House in which it shall have originated, who shall enter the Objections  at large on their Journal, and proceed to reconsider it. If after such  Reconsideration two thirds of that House shall agree to pass the Bill,  it shall be sent, together with the Objections, to the other House, by  which it shall likewise be reconsidered, and if approved by two thirds  of that House, it shall become a Law. But in all such Cases the Votes of  both Houses shall be determined by yeas and Nays, and the Names of the  Persons voting for and against the Bill shall be entered on the Journal  of each House respectively. If any Bill shall not be returned by the  President within ten Days (Sundays excepted) after it shall have been  presented to him, the Same shall be a Law, in like Manner as if he had  signed it, unless the Congress by their Adjournment prevent its Return,  in which Case it shall not be a Law.


 Every Order, Resolution, or Vote to which the  Concurrence of the Senate and House of Representatives may be necessary  (except on a question of Adjournment) shall be presented to the  President of the United States; and before the Same shall take Effect,  shall be approved by him, or being disapproved by him, shall be repassed  by two thirds of the Senate and House of Representatives, according to  the Rules and Limitations prescribed in the Case of a Bill.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Obama is still loved...by liberals... but liberals are not all the same.. There is the left.. and the far left.  People on the far left.. known as Progressives, became disenchanted with Obama, because they felt he has capitulated and over compromised with Republicans.  They were very disappointed he didn't drive a harder bargain with the Right to get single payer or National Healthcare instead of the private market plan of Obamacare.   As for the Right.. they were NEVER going to like him and the hatred they have for this man is beyond anything imaginable.. This is fueled by a robust Right Wing noise machine that fills the airwaves day and night... Fox news... as well as a multitude of talking heads spreading conspiracy theories and falsehoods..   That's all you hear when you turn on the radio.  Is it a wonder?    We like to call it  Obama Derangement Syndrome... it's a real disorder.. But on the other hand... the left suffered from Bush Derangement syndrome too.. We are a VERY divided country and I'm not sure at all what can fix that.  Perhaps nothing.
> 
> I personally would have liked to see him show more of a backbone toward the Right, but I love the fact that he is a level headed, deliberative leader.. They don't call him  "No Drama Obama" for nothing..   He would never play the wild cowboy running off half cocked into conflict after conflict.  I trust him.. I know he has thought things through.



Well said.  I can't really comment on his presidency as I haven't lived in the US for any part of it.  I voted for him twice.  I can't really comment on the job he's done because I only get bits and pieces and don't do any extra reading on the details.  I have family that do keep up on all the details and they still like him, and I trust their opinions.


----------



## BobF (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Well said.  I can't really comment on his presidency as I haven't lived in the US for any part of it.  I voted for him twice.  I can't really comment on the job he's done because I only get bits and pieces and don't do any extra reading on the details.  I have family that do keep up on all the details and they still like him, and I trust their opinions.



As of this last election it became clear that many, if not most, of the US voting population has had enough of this non performing President.   He has spent way too much, has implemented many controls over industry and products, our prices keep going up and employment stays reduced.   Many places are hiring as they are reducing hours worked to avoid some of the higher taxes and medical costs.   Plenty done without the Congress debating and approving or altering as they should be allowed to do.   It is not hate for Obama as some say, rather it is a love for the US and our Constitution speaking out now.    Many of the ones protesting have been of the Democrat party, the Republicans, and many of the independents.    It is going to be interesting to see how adaptable Obama will be in his last two years.    He seems to be blind to the facts as he keeps saying he has the right to do as he is doing.   Is bankrupting the nation one of the Presidents official duties?   If so, it is news to the many Presidents that have fought off debt and tried to keep the US prosperous.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Well said.  I can't really comment on his presidency as I haven't lived in the US for any part of it.  I voted for him twice.  I can't really comment on the job he's done because I only get bits and pieces and don't do any extra reading on the details.  I have family that do keep up on all the details and they still like him, and I trust their opinions.



If anything, he's been too conciliatory.. and even tempered.  That bothered the Left a lot.. They wanted him tougher on the Obstructionists..  I think he gave away too much to the GOP and got very little back.   Perhaps he can make up for it in his last two years... What's he got to lose?  They hate him... they have been dying to start impeachment proceedings... I say, he should do what he thinks is right and let them do what they please.. It's not going to do anything but backfire on them in 2016


----------



## BobF (Nov 9, 2014)

Obama gave too much to the Republicans?    He gave nothing to the Republicans.   He developed the health plan behind closed doors so all evils then belong to Obama.   Over 300 bills were from the Republicans that some claim never did anything for Obama, but they never got looked into and debated by the Democrat controlled Senate.    Not any hate for Obama, it was again all Democrats holding up any progress at all.   No impeachment planned at all, but Obama sure deserves it by his non constitutional ways of operating.   Doing what he thinks is right is all he has been doing for 6 years now.   Big hurts to the US for his unauthorized and wasteful spending.   We are now 10 trillion deeper in debt than before the Democrats took over, or is it 12 trillion?    Either way, it is way out of line and nothing good came from it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

BobF said:


> As of this last election it became clear that many, if not most, of the US voting population has had enough of this non performing President.   He has spent way too much, has implemented many controls over industry and products, our prices keep going up and employment stays reduced.   Many places are hiring as they are reducing hours worked to avoid some of the higher taxes and medical costs.   Plenty done without the Congress debating and approving or altering as they should be allowed to do.   It is not hate for Obama as some say, rather it is a love for the US and our Constitution speaking out now.    Many of the ones protesting have been of the Democrat party, the Republicans, and many of the independents.    It is going to be interesting to see how adaptable Obama will be in his last two years.    He seems to be blind to the facts as he keeps saying he has the right to do as he is doing.   Is bankrupting the nation one of the Presidents official duties?   If so, it is news to the many Presidents that have fought off debt and tried to keep the US prosperous.



This last election is because far too many dems didn't get off their a**es and vote!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> This last election is because far too many dems didn't get off their a**es and vote!



That's true Ameriscot, many just come out and vote for the big presidential elections, that is no secret.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> This last election is because far too many dems didn't get off their a**es and vote!



That and the fact that the Dems had to defend seats in states that Obama lost in 2012... that and gerrymandering and voter suppression.  The sitting Presidnent's party always looses in the 2nd year midterm of his 2nd term.  No big deal...  It will be turned around in 2016 when the GOP has to defend 24 seats in states Obama WON.   In the meantime... President Obama should move along with his agenda and let the GOP do what it wants.  They have NO mandate.. save the one in their echo chamber.  Apparently the president is going to do just that..

http://www.politicususa.com/2014/11/09/republicans-shocked-obama-refuses-cave-give.html




> Politico reported, “McConnell’s aides are frustrated at the lack of movement they see from Obama after the election-night wipeout. They say he’s still stuck in the same battle lines with the GOP that make deals on tax reform and infrastructure less likely. White House officials say the president will keep making the same case he’s already made for his tax reform and infrastructure ideas, and believe Republicans will eventually have to give ground on a minimum wage hike now that voters in four states approved increases Tuesday.”





> Republicans seem shocked that Obama hasn’t bowed to their ability to win elections in mostly red states where he isn’t popular. Remember, all of those promises that Republicans made on the campaign trail? Give us the Senate, and we’ll repeal Obamacare. Not so much. What about all of those bills that Speaker of the House John Boehner claims will now be signed into law under Obama? Forget it. All of those pipe dreams that Republicans sold voters about a Republican congress breaking the gridlock? They were a fantasy.


----------



## BobF (Nov 9, 2014)

Not only did many Republicans and Democrats not vote in this last election, many of the Democrats that did vote, voted other than Democrats.    That is how the loss for the Democrats got so strong.   There really are some Democrats that have been able to resist the Obama is God idea and voted independently.


----------



## Sid (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry I can't see as we won anything.


       If you want to see what I think is wrong with this country just read most of the replies to this topic. There is a lot of copycat bluster and a lot of seemingly ignorance and selfishness by both sides.

        What I see as the problem is people wanting to sit on their arse and blame someone else for their problems.

        Yes I agree we have no leadership from either party. The ones with differing views from the mainstream and regarded as radicals just  may be the ones with the answers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, we certainly knew that would happen.   Fox used that to get everyone whipped up into a frenzie and feeling that Obama wasn't protecting us... NOW.... the midterms are over and there is no need for that malarkey now.


----------



## BobF (Nov 10, 2014)

It is news to me that Ebola has disappeared, I still see it on the news and survivors are still in the hospitals or recently sent home.    We still  have special forces in Africa to help set up medical centers arranged by the US.   I don''t remember everyone feeling Obama was not protecting us, there were questions about receiving ill folks into he US, but no complaints about helping others fight this disease.   Some facts, of hateful political claims being made, would make it a lot easier to accept them.

Isis is not forgotten at all.   Everyday we hear more and more about military air raids on the Isis positions to help the locals in an effort to defend themselves and win their lands and governments back from the Isis attacks.

One thing for sure is that the election is long over now.   In two years there may be enough improper activity to make folks want to change their elected.   Maybe another Democrat President, maybe not, time will tell.   That is only one chair to fill, more personal and very important will be the Representatives and Senators.   We are mostly connected to them.   And properly used by the President it is these Representatives and Senators that should be running this country and the President is more of a guiding light, not the one that writes the laws and decides how we live.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh the news is still there.  It's the hysteria that has gone away.  Can you spell D-i-v-e-r-s-i-o-n?


----------



## BobF (Nov 10, 2014)

And diversion from what?   I don't think the Democrats or Republicans wanted any diversion from their goals to hold or take positions.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2014)

It is my opinion that the liberal (One Story News) media attempted to divert attention from the "Election", and attempted to keep Ebola as the One story, to minimize the damage to the Democrats, while at the same time showcasing Obama as he made another Czar.  For a while there, he was full of Ebola!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> It is my opinion that the liberal (One Story News) media attempted to divert attention from the "Election", and attempted to keep Ebola as the One story, to minimize the damage to the Democrats, while at the same time showcasing Obama as he made another Czar.  For a while there, he was full of Ebola!



No... It was the Conservative media that wanted Ebola front and center... Obama is NOT keeping us safe!!!!!   ISIS is crossing our boarder and bringing Ebola with them!!!    You need Conservatives in power!!   They will save you !!!!!   They will know how to handle this scourge!!   NOW?  you won't hear a word about it.


----------



## rt3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nothing more popcorn worthy than listening/reading to a socialist rant.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here we go again:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

What I find is amusing, is it's always a rant when it disagrees with your own opinions and politics, regardless of what side they're on.  :yes:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

BobF said:


> And diversion from what?   I don't think the Democrats or Republicans wanted any diversion from their goals to hold or take positions.



I agree, I hadn't seen this post, but that wouldn't make any sense would it.  People to afraid to come out and vote?  I don't think so.


----------

